# Engine Cuts Out



## DGB (Aug 30, 2005)

Just finished replacing the clutch in my 89 240SX. Now my engine cuts out whenever the car gets to 35 MPH or so. Which gear doesn't seem to matter. The cut out is just like the over-speed limiter, only at a much lower speed. I checked all the cables around the transmission to make sure that they are all connected correctly. Any Ideas?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

DGB said:


> Just finished replacing the clutch in my 89 240SX. Now my engine cuts out whenever the car gets to 35 MPH or so. Which gear doesn't seem to matter. The cut out is just like the over-speed limiter, only at a much lower speed. I checked all the cables around the transmission to make sure that they are all connected correctly. Any Ideas?


Make sure the speed sensor wiring is connected properly.


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

is it cuting out around 3 rpm in everygear?


----------



## DGB (Aug 30, 2005)

ZooYork said:


> is it cuting out around 3 rpm in everygear?


Seems to be around 35 MPH in 3rd or 4th gear. Could also be around 4000 RPM. Hard to tell if the 35 MPH number is just a coincidence.


----------



## qck240 (Aug 27, 2005)

I had that problem too but my speedo didnt work all the time either.....I just changed out my dash cluster with one from the junk yard about a year ago and it has run like a champ ever since (FYI 35 bucks for the cluster)


----------

